# passende Rolle gesucht



## Monster Wels (21. Februar 2014)

Hallo Leute,
ich habe vor mit dem Feedern anzufangen und wiell mir folgende Rute holen:http://www.angelzentrale-herrieden....nzi-ARTINI-powerise-Multi-Tool--Casting-.html

Jetzt suche ich eine passende Rolle die so um die 50 -70 kosten soll.
Damit möchte ich dann Friedfischen
euer Monsterwels


----------



## Primsfischer (21. Februar 2014)

*AW: passende Rolle gesucht*

Mit einer Freilaufrolle, hast du ein besseres Handling nach dem Keschern und beim befüllen des Futterkorbes. Und solltest du mal abgelenkt sein und ein größerer Fisch hakt sich,fliegt dir nicht sofort die Rute weg oder die Schnur reißt.
Es reicht aber auch eine einfache Stationärrolle mit Kopf -oder Heckbremse.
Wichtig ist wie bei allen Rollen eine gut funktionierende Bremse und dass sie dir gefällt...

Empfehlenswert ist z.B die Quantum Radical Heat o.ä., Balzer hat auch spezielle Feederfreilaufmodelle im Programm. Außerdem ist sehr gut die Shimano Exage mit Kampfbremse geeignet.(Verwende ich selbst)
Man hört auch immer wieder von Spro Passion, Spro Red Arc oder Daiwa Procaster, die alle so ins Budget reinpassen müssten.
Von Browning gibt es ebenfalls spezielle Feederrollen.
LG


----------



## maflomi01 (21. Februar 2014)

*AW: passende Rolle gesucht*

kann auch die Exage 2500RC empfehlen, noch besser ist die variante mit Doppelkurbel (ist Geschmackssache)meine älteste ist jetzt 6jahre alt (glaube ich) und hat keine Macken bis jetzt und sie wird viel und Hart eingesetzt beim Spinnfischen oder Spiroangeln am Fopu


----------



## Monster Wels (21. Februar 2014)

*AW: passende Rolle gesucht*

dANKE FÜR DIE ANTWORTEN:m


----------



## Primsfischer (21. Februar 2014)

*AW: passende Rolle gesucht*

Hab auch noch die mit Doppelkurbel und läuft seit ca. 5 Jahren einwandfrei.


----------



## Monster Wels (21. Februar 2014)

*AW: passende Rolle gesucht*

Sie un läuft und läuft und läuft... he hört sich ja gut an

Na dann ich glaube ich bin gut beraten aber was haltet ihr von der:http://www.gerlinger.de/frontbremse/1222/dam+rolle+quick+hpn+fd+365_1144365_/38241/?emcs0=1&emcs1=Produktdetailseite&emcs2=STARTSEITE%2FSchn%C3%A4ppchen%2FRollen&emcs3=16äuft und läuft und läuft... he


----------



## Primsfischer (21. Februar 2014)

*AW: passende Rolle gesucht*

Sie sieht zwar gut aus, aber für 30€ kannst du von einer "Großfischrolle" nicht besonders viel erwarten, wobei es natürlich auch Ausnahmen gibt. Dazu kommt, dass mir zumindest die Rolle einen Tacken zu grob vorkommt.
An deiner Stelle würde ich mein Budget voll ausnutzen und mir ne 2500er - 3500er Shimano oder Daiwa zulegen.


----------



## Primsfischer (21. Februar 2014)

*AW: passende Rolle gesucht*

http://www.gerlinger.de/frontbremse/1225/daiwa+rolle+procaster+a+3000/85612/

http://www.gerlinger.de/kampfbremse/1227/shimano+rolle+exage+mrc+high+speed+3000_exg3000mhsrc/63281/

http://www.gerlinger.de/freilaufrol...nner+st+2500+fa_btrst2500fa+_2590_250_/59305/


----------



## maflomi01 (22. Februar 2014)

*AW: passende Rolle gesucht*

vergiss die DAM hab auch noch eine Quick im Keller die staubt da vor sich hin , nur ein paar mal gefischt war jedesmal total generft wegen der Perücken die die fabriziert hat.
Das ist nicht nur bei mir so viele Kolegen hatten sich die geholt weil sie gut angepriesen wurde , keine macken mehr usw. und überall das gleiche Ergebnis.
 Besorg dir die Shimano haste am meisten von aber wenn dann die Exage bitte nicht die Nexave oder Catana , die sind zu günstig gebaut


----------



## Monster Wels (22. Februar 2014)

*AW: passende Rolle gesucht*

vielen dank f+ür euren schnellen antworten!!!!|wavey:
also eigentlich ghabe ich an eine DAM gedacht aber wenn ihr meint die sollen nich gut sein... Aber den link den ich euch gegeben habe , man muss auch bedenken das die rute von 80€ auf 30€ reduziert wurde.


----------



## Monster Wels (22. Februar 2014)

*AW: passende Rolle gesucht*

Aber welche von den drei Rollen ist jetzt die beste ;+, tut mir leid das ich euch so ausquetsche aber ich möchte keinen Fehlkauf machen.

Gruß Monster Wels


----------



## Monster Wels (22. Februar 2014)

*AW: passende Rolle gesucht*

http://www.angelsport.de/__WebShop_...alzer-syndicate-feeder-light-rolle/detail.jsf
is 10mm nicht a bissel wenig???? Ich dachte eher an 25mm


----------



## Monster Wels (22. Februar 2014)

*AW: passende Rolle gesucht*

oder was meinst du marc-79

sin die anderen Stationär rollrn von seite 1 nicht besser


----------



## Primsfischer (22. Februar 2014)

*AW: passende Rolle gesucht*



Monster Wels schrieb:


> vielen dank f+ür euren schnellen antworten!!!!|wavey:
> also eigentlich ghabe ich an eine DAM gedacht aber wenn ihr meint die sollen nich gut sein... Aber den link den ich euch gegeben habe , man muss auch bedenken das die rute von 80€ auf 30€ reduziert wurde.




50€ herabgesetzt ist Blödsinn, du findest die Rolle überall anders auch für 30€.
Das machen viele Versandhäuser so, um ihr Produkt als qualitativer darstellen zu können.
Ist bei Angelplatz z.B. Auch so


----------



## Primsfischer (22. Februar 2014)

*AW: passende Rolle gesucht*

0,10er Geflochtene ist hier gemeint, da diese auch auf weite Entfernung noch Bisse überträgt und bei stärker Strömung weniger Widerstand bietet.

Von den drei von mir Genannten kannst du jede ohne schlechtes Gewissen auswählen, die Teile taugen alle was.

Wenn du keine Würfe jenseits der 80m regelmäßig machen musst, reicht auch ne gut gefüllte normale Stationärrolle  mit 18er-22er Mono


----------



## Monster Wels (22. Februar 2014)

*AW: passende Rolle gesucht*

@primfischer Tschuldigung#d aber fuers Feedern muss ich da über 80m werfen was würdestn du mir von den dreien empfehlen;+


----------



## Monster Wels (22. Februar 2014)

*AW: passende Rolle gesucht*



Primsfischer schrieb:


> 0,10er Geflochtene ist hier gemeint, da diese auch auf weite Entfernung noch Bisse überträgt und bei stärker Strömung weniger Widerstand bietet.
> 
> wie viel Kilo hält die aus und ich möchte eigentlich aneinem Stillgewässer angeln


----------



## Primsfischer (22. Februar 2014)

*AW: passende Rolle gesucht*

Würde dir die Exage empfehlen, die Kampfbremse hat eig. nur Vorteile, die Rolle läuft super leicht und ist sehr robust.


----------



## Monster Wels (22. Februar 2014)

*AW: passende Rolle gesucht*

[
Vielen Dank:vik::vik::vik:

Nun sind alle meine Fragen geklärt!!!  
Das nene ich wahre Hilfsbereitschaft

Petri Heil


----------



## Primsfischer (22. Februar 2014)

*AW: passende Rolle gesucht*

Sag Bescheid wenn du sie hast.....


----------



## Monster Wels (22. Februar 2014)

*AW: passende Rolle gesucht*

alles klar#6#6


----------



## Monster Wels (23. Februar 2014)

*AW: passende Rolle gesucht*

was hältst du denn von dieser Angel, ist die für den Einstig in Ordnung  http://www.angelzentrale-herrieden....nzi-ARTINI-powerise-Multi-Tool--Casting-.html


----------

